# LESCO Liquid Lime



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Does anybody have any experience with this product to raise the PH in soil? If so, what are the pros and cons?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I have not used this product but it seems like an expensive way to raise the pH, albeit possibly faster acting due to tiny particulate size being sprayed. 2.5 gal has the equivalent of 24.08 lbs of calcium carbonate. Check out this article: https://www.uaex.edu/publications/PDF/FSA-6134.pdf

Typically you can get 48 pounds of calcium carbonate (50# bag at 96%) for $5 or less. Depending upon your pH you may need 50 lbs or more per 1,000 sq ft to neutralize your pH. So unless the 2.5gal of liquid is half the price of decent lime (50lbs), it could be a tough sell.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Pros: can be applied by people who own backpack and/or tow-behind sprayers but who don't have access to a spreader for granular products?
TBH, I don't know what the use case for this product is for a typical homeowner's lawn with typical homeowner equipment. Maybe it's more for the greenhouse or aquaculture users mentioned on the label. Maybe I'll ask out of curiosity next time I'm in a siteone.

Cons: most reputable soil testing labs, if you have low pH, will recommend you correct that with an amount of limestone given in pounds per 1000 sqft, not X gallons of Y product per 1000, and I don't want to do any more math than necessary. Also, possibly the cost. It would definitely take me a lot longer time to spray an equivalent amount of CaCO3 in this liquid form out of my backpack versus simply loading pelleted limestone into a spreader and running it WFO.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Lime suspensions such as that one need power sprayers with very good agitation to be sprayed. They can clog backpack sprayers and sprayers with electric pumps. In fact, lime is the only product I rather not apply as a liquid. I rather buy bags of prilled microground lime and run it through a spreader.


----------

